# Abandoned Baby Fantails :(



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank God I stayed home from work today! Went out to check on the birds because of the heavy rain and high winds, and 2 of my saddles were IN the nesting box that has 2 babies - NOT THEIRS! And the babies mom was hanging out on a perch! (this is the mom of the recent baby I brought in to raise)
History - Dun (mom) and Black (dad) hatched 1 baby. Both did their duties for 2 weeks. Then mom left and layed 2 more eggs in the box below. Dad stayed with #1 - only for a week, so I brought her inside at 3 weeks old.
2 new babies are 5 days old. Dad NEVER sat with the 2 new babies, mom stayed by herself. I checked on them regularly and they've been fine - fed and warm.
So when I saw the saddles in with the babies, I figured mom is getting tired of ALL the work and ventured out too long.
Babies are very cold and I'm in the process of warming them. The saddles were sitting on them, but not the way mom or dad does to keep them warm 
Just need alot of crossed fingers for the little ones. I've never hand raised 5 day old pigeons  (2 weeks old is the youngest I've done)


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank goodness you discovered them!!
Crossing fingers for you - but I'm sure you'll do a great job raising them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Thank goodness you discovered them!!
> Crossing fingers for you - but I'm sure you'll do a great job raising them.


Thanks! Their warmed up and not layed over with their beaks open any more. Their crops are somewhat full, mom must have fed them this morning. So I'm going to wait on feeding them to make sure their processing what they have.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Msfreebird, I am sure you will be fine. I have raised from this young before and the key to me was monitoring their nest temperature to around 92 degrees, covering their deep nest bowel 3/4 with a towel, and making sure that their food was of the correct consistency and temperature 102-104 degrees. One of my biggest fears was causing food aspiration, to help me avoid this I used a 16 gage stainless crop tube until they were about 9 days old and then moved to a 12 gage. I found by crop feeding, even at a little younger than yours, it allowed me to almost remove the danger of aspiration by being able to neatly fill the crop to a nice fullness and at the same time this kept them clean around the face and nostril area as well. I did not start to transition to the large syringe with latex and a slit setup, until about 3 weeks old.

Looks like you have them set up well, good luck with them and if I can help in any way, please ask.

Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dobato said:


> Msfreebird, I am sure you will be fine. I have raised from this young before and the key to me was monitoring their nest temperature to around 92 degrees, covering their deep nest bowel 3/4 with a towel, and making sure that their food was of the correct consistency and temperature 102-104 degrees. My one biggest fears was causing food aspiration, to avoid this I used a 16 gage stainless crop tube until they were about 9 days old and then moved to a 12 gage. I found by crop feeding, even at a little younger than yours, it allowed me to almost remove the danger of aspiration by being able to neatly fill the crop to a nice fullness and at the same time this kept them clean around the face and nostril area as well. I did not start to transition to the a large syringe with latex and a slit until about 3 weeks old.
> 
> Looks like you have them set up well, good luck with them and if I can help in any way, please ask.
> 
> Karyn


Thanks Karyn, My biggest fear is aspirating also  So I'm going to tube feed them. I don't have crop needles, I use the soft red rubber catheters. I have different diameters depending on the size of the bird.
Right now their "popping" and peeping to each, then they take a short nap.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Have my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't have anything to add as I've never hand-raised babies that young, but I do wish you all the best.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hope things progress well for these two very fortunate youngsters!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for the encouragement!
So far so good. They were so excited to eat that tube feeding was very difficult so I decided to try my bottle. Oh - so much easier and they dove right into it (thank you thank you thank you!) And it leaves my left hand free to pat them while their eating 










I'll keep you posted - hope all continues this good


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good, keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Thanks guys for the encouragement!
> So far so good. They were so excited to eat that tube feeding was very difficult so I decided to try my bottle. Oh - so much easier and they dove right into it (thank you thank you thank you!) And it leaves my left hand free to pat them while their eating
> 
> 
> ...



That's good. I've never found it necessary to tube feed a baby unless they are very debilitated. They just catch on so quick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont think I would let this pair hatch out any more babys themselves but maybe if you want more of their offspring let other more reliable parents take on the duty of hatching out their eggs for you .. some parents just dont have what it takes and why take that chance when you have so many others that are more willing to take on that roll.. I have some pairs that will take on babies at any age so if you have any pairs setting on eggs you could give them a try too and go from there , its just an idea but I believe pigeons do it best when it comes to bringing up the youngins


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck  everything will be fine


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I dont think I would let this pair hatch out any more babys themselves but maybe if you want more of their offspring let other more reliable parents take on the duty of hatching out their eggs for you .. some parents just dont have what it takes and why take that chance when you have so many others that are more willing to take on that roll.. I have some pairs that will take on babies at any age so if you have any pairs setting on eggs you could give them a try too and go from there , its just an idea but I believe pigeons do it best when it comes to bringing up the youngins


I was thinking the exact same thing. These parents are 2 of 3 (2 hen's 1 cock) new one's I got last fall. The other hen is sitting on eggs also - from the SAME cock! He seems to be a "player" but neglects his duties  So the hen just gets tired and sloppy. I wanted the cock because he was solid black.
I never had this problem with my saddle's. They are all doting parents.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> That's good. I've never found it necessary to tube feed a baby unless they are very debilitated. They just catch on so quick.


Their doing good and have taken to the bottle. Alot of playing and "popping" - I love it when they do that  and pooping 

OMG - It's just getting light and I see a HUGE pine tree fell in my yard!! We had 60mph wind gusts last night. Gotta go!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Waynette,
When I looked at that first picture, I wanted to cry. Glad things have improved, and the babies are looking good. They are at a good age to hand raise, big and healthy, and inquisitive. Have fun, enjoy, and you are going to have the sweetest birds when all is done and over with.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well all kinds of things going on at your place! good save, you have been doing great, you will be an expert baby pigeon feeder before long and the rehab folks will be hunting you down this spring/summer...lol.. good luck with that tree, glad it did not hit your house or car...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> well all kinds of things going on at your place! good save, you have been doing great, you will be an expert baby pigeon feeder before long and the rehab folks will be hunting you down this spring/summer...lol.. good luck with that tree, glad it did not hit your house or car...


We got nailed really bad last night! Wind gusts were 70 mph in my area. Most of the area still doesn't have any power - I never lost mine (hehe) Southern Maine and most of NH got hit hard. Flooding and wind damage. Alot of trees down and roads blocked. I only lost 1 huge spruce tree in the side yard - just missed the house, but blocked my gate to get out back to the loft. I had to climb thru the branches. My patio had 4 inches of water sitting on it. I'll be cleaning up all weekend


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Waynette!!

Sending GOOD WEATHER THOUGHTS with

LOVE and HUGS!!

Look forward to wonderful updates on your cuties!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> We got nailed really bad last night! Wind gusts were 70 mph in my area. Most of the area still doesn't have any power - I never lost mine (hehe) Southern Maine and most of NH got hit hard. Flooding and wind damage. Alot of trees down and roads blocked. I only lost 1 huge spruce tree in the side yard - just missed the house, but blocked my gate to get out back to the loft. I had to climb thru the branches. My patio had 4 inches of water sitting on it. I'll be cleaning up all weekend


oh me garsh!!!!!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Those babies look adorable--so glad they're doing well. Best of luck cleaning up after the storm. We have a pretty good storm going now. No serious wind yet but lots of rain.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Waynette,
> *When I looked at that first picture, I wanted to cry.* Glad things have improved, and the babies are looking good. They are at a good age to hand raise, big and healthy, and inquisitive. Have fun, enjoy, and you are going to have the sweetest birds when all is done and over with.
> Daryl


Same here - when I first brought them in they were doing that "gasping" thing  They had food in their crops and their crops were as hard as a rock. So mom must have fed them in the morning then left them, and the 2 saddles went into the box. I really think if the saddle's hadn't gone in, they would have died. They were at least giving them a little body heat. AND if I had gone to work (like I was suppose to) they would have been gone by the time I got home.
Their eating, sleeping and playing good. Hope it continues!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, they're adorable. If the cock isn't pitching in then you can't really blame the hen. She needs food and water, and a break. Maybe giving their eggs to another pair as Lokota suggested. How old is this cock?
Anyway, I know you'll do fine.Two of my first rescues were about 2 days old, and amazingly they lived! Maybe you need a new cock bird for this hen. Keep us updated with pics!
BTW, we had that wind last night too, but were lucky. No trees downed. But boy, was it blowing! Glad you didn't get too much damage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

one cock with 2 hens is never a good thing when it comes to having offspring , they usually will always stiff the hen thats not their favorite and thats when things usually go wrong.. so personally I would try to find the odd one out a true mate, pair her up in a separate cage til the mating takes to make sure it is a solid pairing and not just have this cock that comes and goes when he feels the need without any fatherly duties


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

oh and good luck with those babys too lol  dint wanna forget about them since they are what the thread is all about hehe


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*babies/tree*

Waynette, If you lived 5 miles closer I would drive over and cut the tree up for, can't have you tripping on the way to feed now. Sounds like your doing a good job with the babies, it must be your natural loving touch >Kevin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Waynette, If you lived 5 miles closer I would drive over and cut the tree up for, can't have you tripping on the way to feed now. Sounds like your doing a good job with the babies, it must be your natural loving touch >Kevin


THANKS!!!! I have 2 chainsaws and I'm afraid to use them, HATE that kickback!
This is when I need a man around the house, lol
Here's some updated pictures -









This was a double trunk tree, the tallest part fell.
You can't see the double wide gate to come into the back yard - this is what I had to climb thru!









Thank God it's not "baby season", I'd be out looking for nests and babies!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*We have names now!*

Orvil and Poppy - 7 days old


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute little guys. I can never name mine until I find out what they will be like. Like the names to suit them. LOL. Boy, that's one big tree. Sorry you lost it. That was really strong wind though. Lucky that nothing hit the loft. Too bad...........................if this had happened just before Christmas, you'd have plenty of greens for decorations. All in the timing Waynette. Hope you can find someone to help you clear it.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*tree*

That was one beautiful tree, we had a bad ice storm a few years back and it took the tops off of about twenty differant trees and broke branches off a lot of my pines. The following fall we got 60 mile an hour winds and it uprooted five more cherry and maple trees, trees are part of my land scape and it hurts me bad when this happens and leaves an empty spot not only in my yard it hits my heart too.
Looks like you better get that hot water heater back where it belongs too,geeze that must have been some wind, I heard about it on the news and was going to write and ask if things were ok but it looks like you are not as bad as some I have seen on the news. I am sure you will find somebody to run those saws, I am thinking your neighbor will be there soon >Kevin

PS: yes it could have been worse baby doves in the tree or the tree on the loft, for this you can smile.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Cute little guys. I can never name mine until I find out what they will be like. *Like the names to suit them.* LOL. Boy, that's one big tree. Sorry you lost it. That was really strong wind though. Lucky that nothing hit the loft. Too bad...........................if this had happened just before Christmas, you'd have plenty of greens for decorations. All in the timing Waynette. Hope you can find someone to help you clear it.


LOL, that's why I named them Orvil and Poppy - when their sleeping and playing they'll "pop" up and down. Like popcorn (orvil reddenbocker) 

The strongest wind was recorded in Portsmouth NH (1 mile across the river) at 97 mph! And my lofts stood up to it! even the plastic stayed on!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> That was one beautiful tree, we had a bad ice storm a few years back and it took the tops off of about twenty differant trees and broke branches off a lot of my pines. The following fall we got 60 mile an hour winds and it uprooted five more cherry and maple trees, trees are part of my land scape and it hurts me bad when this happens and leaves an empty spot not only in my yard it hits my heart too.
> Looks like you better get that hot water heater back where it belongs too,geeze that must have been some wind, I heard about it on the news and was going to write and ask if things were ok but it looks like you are not as bad as some I have seen on the news. I am sure you will find somebody to run those saws, I am thinking your neighbor will be there soon >Kevin
> 
> PS: yes it could have been worse baby doves in the tree or the tree on the loft, for this you can smile.


OH, lol, the hot water heater was the old one just replaced. It was standing in the corner by the bulk head - wind knocked it over and rolled it out into the yard.
The house down the street go hit by a huge pine - crushed the garage and took out the side of the house


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Waynette...........The babies look wonderful. You're doing an incredible job with them.

So sorry you had to experience that bad storm. I hope you get help with the chainsaws soon.

Louise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, that's a good sized tree!! You are so fortunate that there wasn't more damage. Nice to know your loft is so soundly built!

Those babies look so snug in their nice clean nest. Cute names and very appropriate!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*snow*

I just realized that you have no snow on the ground as I am sitting here father south then you with over a foot of snow on the ground. I have had to plow out the drive way three times in two weeks once due to drifting. At least you don't need snow shoes to go out and feed

How are the little guys doing, they should have a few feathers starting by now. >kevin


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wind,hail,sleet and snow,trees falling,hot water heaters rolling, you are doing a wonderful job with those two very very lucky birdies..A applaud you .. Those birds are just going to be beautiful for they already are---a lot of work involved there and you have done it wonderful in hard circumstances with daily life...c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh waynette they are beautiful! great save, and oh boy was that a crazy storm, blew off the roof of a huge hotel and the strong leather factory, made my guy go out and chase our trash barrels down the road just as it was roaring up, lighting, trees cracking everywhere. 
luckily we didn't lose any of our healthy trees in our yard just branches and a lot of deader ones taken down, but trees were down all over town, i'm surprised you kept power, ours went out in the middle of the night, i was glad i didn't have any little baby birds to worry about keeping warm, but was scrambling to cover up my parrots with lots of blankets, at least it wasn't that cold out and the power was back on by morning


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Orvil and Poppy!! PERFECT!! GREAT NAMES!!

So sorry to hear about your tree and hope you can get your yard "cleaned" up...

Also hope, you won't be getting more nasty storms like that last one!!

Sure look forward to updates on your little darlin's! They are soooo cute!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I just realized that you have no snow on the ground as I am sitting here father south then you with over a foot of snow on the ground. I have had to plow out the drive way three times in two weeks once due to drifting. At least you don't need snow shoes to go out and feed
> 
> How are the little guys doing, they should have a few feathers starting by now. >kevin


LOL, is this better --










This was taken 3 days before the "wind storm"!
I'm on the seacoast, and my yard gets full sun, so even when we get a foot or 2 it's melted in a couple days. This winter we've had some real mild days above freezing  2 days after the wind storm, we got another 4 inches of snow - and that's gone now too!
Works for me! I've only had to plow 3 times this year!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Orvil and Poppy are doing great!*

Feathers are coming in. Orvil looks to be mostly black so far, 1 or 2 white feathers on his rump. Poppy is looking like she might be a saddle, or close to it! - White back and flight feathers, black and white tail (just starting to sprout!)









MESSY eaters!









Time for a BATH!









POPPY









ORVIL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Waynette, 
You are such a good squabbie momma. The kids are so cute. Aren't baby pigeons just so much fun?
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Waynette,
> You are such a good squabbie momma. The kids are so cute. Aren't baby pigeons just so much fun?
> Daryl


FUN - yes! TIRING - yes! But I love it!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a well-fed pair of cuties!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a GREAT UPDATE and PICTURES, Waynette!!

Keep 'em comin'!!!

Sending LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They look _great_, Waynette!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Waynette! Can't wait to see them all the way through growing up!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Brown!!*

The tips of their feathers are starting to open up. Orvil is definitely black or blue, But Poppy's feathers are *brown* on her wing covets (?- not sure of the correct term for the top of the wing) Her flights are white and head and chest seem to be black or blue also. Back is white and tail is black (blue) and white. Looks to be a 3 colored saddle!
Which leads me to another question someone asked not long ago, but can't find the thread ------
Is it possible for 2 cocks to breed with 1 hen and each fertilize an egg?
Either that, or, when she left her first nest with 1st baby and black mate to raise it - she hooked up with one of my red saddles!!?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*breeding*

Waynette, I asked about the 2cock bird breeding but have not have time to finish the picks for every one to see. I planned on trying it this weekend but got asked to work sat again so I doubt it will happen. Here is the link on what different members where saying http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/mixed-breeding-42983.html As far as I can gather yes it is possible, #1 for each egg to bare the resemblance of two different cocks or for one egg to share genes from both, unresolved for me as of yet but I will get back to it in time >Kevin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Waynette, I asked about the 2cock bird breeding but have not have time to finish the picks for every one to see. I planned on trying it this weekend but got asked to work sat again so I doubt it will happen. Here is the link on what different members where saying http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/mixed-breeding-42983.html As far as I can gather yes it is possible, #1 for each egg to bare the resemblance of two different cocks or for one egg to share genes from both, unresolved for me as of yet but I will get back to it in time >Kevin


Thanks for the link! I know I read it, but I couldn't find it
I can't wait to see what Poppy is. A picture won't pick up the color yet, but she is definitely 3 colors, and partial saddle (black head and neck but white back)
The black cock (these babies dad) is sitting on the *other* hens eggs during the day now. So I think mom mated with one of the saddles  just on a "fling"!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think it's time for new baby pics!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes! We need updated pics!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Updated Pics - 16 days old!*

Excuse the mess! They don't take to be cleaned up very well!


















Poppy (left) Orvil (right)










Poppy is definitely 3 colors - I'm hoping for Mosaic  
I'm going to post a picture in genetics and hope one of the experts can tell me!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They look wonderful, Waynette!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful little babies.

You have done an incredible job with them Waynette.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

my favorite job in the world, raising baby pigeons


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

lucky you..they look georgeous...love the white flight.....wish it was mine


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, they're so cute!


----------

